# Egg questions



## LilMama2011 (Aug 3, 2011)

Q1: My friends and i candled some eggs lastnight and we saw bubbles in them they are clear with a yellow yoke and a empty pocket on the end of the egg and on some of them there are stripes but not vain stripes is this normal and are the eggs good she started laying on the 13th and the last one was laid on the 25th she finally stop laying. 





Q2: Since she has stoped laying we are afraid to take the eggs because she might start laying again?


We Will add more pics of baby Rio sometime today and a video of him eating like a pig..... she has been really busy with the baby he is 5 weeks old and doing sooooooo good he is so tame to human hands after he eats he loves to cuddle right up on you and he chirps and kisses. Feathers are coming in so fast


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Answer 1: stripes are veins, so they mean that the egg is fertile.
Answer 2: yes, dont catch the eggs, she will put more and she can died if she lays lots of them.
awww he is gorgeous...


----------



## LilMama2011 (Aug 3, 2011)

What about the bubbles in the eggs?


----------



## birdyforyou2010 (Aug 25, 2011)

bubbles? Oh, do you mean the air sack? That's a normal part of egg anatomy...it could mean the egg is fertile...but then again I've candled eggs that had an air sack and never developed...now, if its just bubbles gurgling around in the egg with the yolk it could mean that the egg is rotting...

The clear stripes you described are normal, I've never found any link between them and a fertile or infertile egg...

The best thing to do is just let her sit on the eggs, if there aren't any blood veins in the egg at about day 5 then you can assume they were infertile...besides, you kinda have to let her sit on them for awhile so she won't just up and start her laying cycle again...of course you could always give her a substitute...like some white marbles, that would keep her from laying again if you did take the eggs away...


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

All eggs have an air sack, regardless of whether or not they are fertile. Are the veins spidery or like a ring? If the veins are in a circle and not spidery than that means it's a DIS. It was fertile then died at some point.


----------



## birdyforyou2010 (Aug 25, 2011)

Really? Cause I've candled eggs before that litterally didn't have any sort of air sack to speak of  Of course they were very very fresh eggs...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Swirls on the egg shell would be from not enough calcium in the bloodstream when the shell was formed.

Air bubbles are a result of a ruptured air cell. When an egg leaves the body and contacts the cooler enviroment air, as the egg rapidly cools the membrane will separate inside the egg to form the air cell. *IF* the hen lays the egg and _immediately_ sits on it and doesn't allow it to cool this could cause the bubbles in the egg.


----------



## birdyforyou2010 (Aug 25, 2011)

XD you just answered two questions I've been wondering about for EVER! All my info kinda comes from self observation so it has a lot of "holes" in it >.<


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might want to read the info in this thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=19866


----------



## birdyforyou2010 (Aug 25, 2011)

XD Thanks...though I think I should point out that none of my birds have ever laid "swirly eggs" before, I've only ever seen this in eggs I've bought from other people...I am of course talking about quail eggs though..not Cockatiel eggs, but then an egg is an egg for the most part...at least in the very beginnings 

the information is in its self cool to know though, if I ever do have a bird that lays "swirly eggs" I will not look it over as just normal egg weirdness XD


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

LilMama2011 said:


> What about the bubbles in the eggs?


You can find these air sacks in normal eggs, in chicken eggs. dont worry about it.


----------

